# kratom, all i can say is.wow



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 29, 2013)

so tonight and last night i decided to give this.kratom shit a go, now dont really consider
my self novice with drugs anyway. so last night my buddy came and dropped me off
one pack.of every kratom they sell at the.local head shop pretty much for free, traded
1/2 ounce of trim lol so last night i took" Sapphire Botanicals Kratom 260x SEI"
for.those.who.do not know.it stands for super enhance endo,which included 5 grams
in ten capsules of mitragynine and let me tell you, i took all ten at once and i didnt feel
anything for about 45-1hr id say.but as.the effects slowly came on i began to feel almost
like i had done a couple l10s. as it progresed it intensified to the point with i was knodding
off,after 2 and half hours i ducked out and fel asleep, today , well tonight i took
"Mojo Pimp Kratom" which was 20 capsules and 16 grams ofmaeng da krarom leaf.
by far i took 10 off dunk again and bearly felt anything, so i dosed again 5 more, and
the effects really camr on strong, extremely.real feal of being on pain meds, along with 
stimulating mind exp, im very im pressed i have taken all 20 tonight and i feel high as a kite
no shit, i didnt believe in the ole kratom till now, damn lol the mojo one wss24.99
and sapphire was 39.99,


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 29, 2013)

pros- nice buzz, stimulating, comfy,euphoric

cons-slight stomach aches after about 10-13 capsules,you have tobewt a shit ton, not that cheap
unless you got the hook up,

final verdict-7/10 wouldve been an eight if i didnt have to swallow.so damn many

what do you guys think about kratom? any positive or negative exp.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 29, 2013)

i wana try it..


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 29, 2013)

ive heard good things but have yet to try, im to busy taking real opiates lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2013)

I was less than impressed with krantom, i think i got the 20x extract from Iamshaman, could have been a bad batch or whatever


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 29, 2013)

def worth a try in my opinion, get the mojo kind, strong stuff, im still buzzin heavy atm,
some 5 hours later, i.still have the 30x,160x to.try, the 260x was too sedative


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 29, 2013)

remember every person is different, no one person will react the same to anything, that also plays a huge part in what people feel from kratom, opiates are sorrt of the same way


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm equating kratom to opiates..any withdrawl type symptoms from kratom? Constipation?..would it be an alternative to pain meds if you had a bad back or other injury?


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I'm equating kratom to opiates..any withdrawl type symptoms from kratom? Constipation?..would it be an alternative to pain meds if you had a bad back or other injury?


the constipation is way worse than from opiates. The withdrawal is the exact same as opiates. And yes it can be an alternative to pain meds. I've heard many people say it helps with the pain more than pain meds. The buzz isn't as good... but after you get used to it and find the leaf or extract you like, it can be a great buzz. Especially in combo with bud. I did it daily for over a year, but kicked it a little while ago. Back to only bud (hopefully for good) I would recommend kratom to anybody trying to get off opioids though. the withdrawal is the same, but it's less intense, and its easier to taper IMO. Way cheaper as well.


----------



## DillonBo21c (Jul 3, 2013)

I have had some good experiences with Premium Bali Kratom. For me I was calm, relaxed, and generally happy. While this was happening I also had the stimulate effects just enought to let me stay awake and experience the entire duration of 55 minutes. I took around 8 grams of powder in capsules.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 4, 2013)

For me it's not very worthwhile. It's nowhere near as fun or anything like weed, and it is pricey. I know some girls who love it though, each person likes different things


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well,not for me,but maybe someone I know..any help with diverticulitis? I'm no doctor,jjust wondering if it would help..my wife goes through bouts...


----------



## Daath (Jul 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Well,not for me,but maybe someone I know..any help with diverticulitis? I'm no doctor,jjust wondering if it would help..my wife goes through bouts...


I would imagine it would only exacerbate her condition. The stuff is practically sand.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 5, 2013)

thats why you take capsules but they are rather powdery in the common form


----------



## Daath (Jul 5, 2013)

Capsules or not, it will still go through your digestive tract.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 5, 2013)

growingforfun said:


> For me it's not very worthwhile. It's nowhere near as fun or anything like weed, and it is pricey. I know some girls who love it though, each person likes different things


You must have bought shitty stuff from a headshop or something. It's like 100 bucks a kilo offline. I consider that cheap. and the quality is 100x better. I agree it's nowhere near as enjoyable as weed though. I'm glad I quit the stuff actually. The withdrawals were getting pretty bad, and I had to redose every 4 hours.

And I didn't know what diverticulitis was until I just looked it up, but lol kratom would be the worst thing to take for that. It's rough on the digestive system for sure.


----------



## sonar (Jul 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> ive heard good things but have yet to try, im to busy taking real opiates lol


If you have any sort of tolerance to real opiates I wouldn't waste you time and money. Could be useful for someone getting off something like suboxone, but only after tapering to <1mg. Or maybe kicking oxycodone or hydrocodone and even then after tapering to I'd say <20mg/day. Now, if you are kicking a 10 bag a day or 200mg+ oxy a day habit cold turkey, better off spending your money on a bunch of valium or some suboxone from a friend who is forces to sell some of his to pay for his own since they are so goddamn expensive. Just saying...


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 27, 2013)

Kratom is perfect for any pains, opiate withdrawals.. Any withdrawal really. It is extremely inexpensive. Do not buy from headshops, they overprice by a something like 1:50 ratio(not even exaggerating I'm sure.) I can give you a source if you PM me. I'm sure all of these people ^^^ buy from the same site so.. haha

the constipation is opposite for me. I actually get the shits. and this is only if I overdo the kratom. 

I love kratom. I love pills too though. And this is why kratom is excellent. Kratom, weed, and mushrooms are my main focuses or what I would like to limit myself to. Of course LSD and DMT. But I have seemed to lose all of my access to LSD which hasn't happened since probably 2002-2005. I just hate it, I pop pills a lot. Xans. Hell I'm on three bars right now. I honestly don't know how I'm coherent seems as I only take 1mg at a time, and have no tolerance as of this morning. Also have eaten about 10 grams of kratom.
Just don't over-do it. It is healthier to overdo than most things, it is more ideal. But anything in excess is bad. Even exercise and bananas. Just keep that in mind. 

Fun times. I hope you enjoy yourself in your kratom lifestyle. It makes things a hell of a lot easier. But just.. Don't abuse.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 27, 2013)

iv heard opiates lead to constipation.. is that because you can barley use your muscles? it never gave me constipation.. but idk I would never take too much I guess. this one dude said he was on hydrocodone and he didn't shit for 3 mounths or someshit lol cause I had a bag full of hydrocodone and so he gave me a oxy cause he said it would be better than takein all that shit.


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah.. Opiates constipate you. I hate taking them regularly because of the constipation. Won't shit for a few days. Then, bim bam boom. I take a shit straight out of hell nad I feel like I'm being bent over and dominated.

This is why kratom should be used more than actual pain killers. In my book.


----------



## canndo (Jul 29, 2013)

opiates stop the motility of your lower intestines. so stuff doesn't go much further, then, on top of it your body absorbs the moisture in your stool so it can get hard as well. Bad news for those with diverticulitis, in fact I am not sure that someone who has such severe constipation over and over again might not GET diverticulitis from opiate useage. Take frequent breaks, hook down a couple three stool softeners when you take your opiates and keep hydrated, that way, when the time comes you won't be shitting a baseball bat - AND plug up your toilet as well.


----------



## sonar (Jul 31, 2013)

Fun fact, Immodium (Loperamide) is actually an opiate. It has difficulty crossing and, more specifically, staying across the blood-brain barrier. That's why in normal doses you don't get high from it, It just works on the opioid receptors in the GI tract. Yup, you have opioid receptors in your large intestine. That's why it plugs you up when you got the diarrhea.


----------

